# The Dumpster Fire: New Discord Server



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2018)

This is a Discord server dedicated to all the political drama on FAF in the hopes that people will take their flamewars here and make the forums more enjoyable for everyone else who is not interested in political discussions.

People of all political parties and ideologies are welcome here.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Message me if the invite link expires so I can DM one to you.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 6, 2018)

Join us!!!!

We have cookies


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 6, 2018)

REPENT, HORNLESS \o/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> REPENT, HORNLESS \o/


Interested in joining the chaos?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Interested in joining the chaos?


nah, I'm tired of this. Maybe latter.
Just hope this actually succeeds at dragging at least a little bit of the problem out of sight, out of hind.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> nah, I'm tired of this. Maybe latter.
> Just hope this actually succeeds at dragging at least a little bit of the problem out of sight, out of hind.


We aim to get most of it off the forums and onto here. Any amount though is an achievement for us.


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 7, 2018)

I am not on discord, it is too fact paced and fails, for me, to be conducive to the longer, articulate, and more well formulated posts that I need to be able to convey thoughts and ideas in a timely fashion. I would rather take a few minutes to think about my words and choose them, rather than being flooded by possibly a few dozen messages by the time I get a finger upon the enter key.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 7, 2018)

Is it dead already? Can't access the server anymore. Joined last night


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This is a Discord server dedicated to all the political drama on FAF in the hopes that people will take their flamewars here and make the forums more enjoyable for everyone else who is not interested in political discussions.
> 
> People of all political parties and ideologies are welcome here.
> 
> ...


Are you kicking out political furs?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Aug 8, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> Are you kicking out political furs?


No the discord just became a mess because no proper moderation or rules were established when it was made.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)

Wait did it really last a day?


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 8, 2018)

Apparently it hit critical mass after I went to sleep...A shame


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)

K, ban political talk now.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2018)

It was a big mistake. We had no rules and the place just became a cesspool of discourse and insults. I won't go into detail, but I apologize for advertising it in the first place. A horrible move on my end for thinking it would be a good idea to promote such a thing.

The server got shut down, and is no longer available.


----------

